# Débaucher un employé



## Marcelot

Mais six mois plus tard, il est *débauché* pour devenir premier assistant, puis directeur de la célèbre boutique Place Vendôme de la couturière italienne.
 
Contexto: texto sobre la vida de un diseñador francés de Alta Costura.
 
Estoy un poco perdido con "débaucher" porque tiene dos sentidos que creo posibles.
 
¿Pensáis que se trata de "despedir" o "que la modista italiana lo buscó para contratarlo"?
 
No os puedo dar más contexto.
 
Se trata de las diferentes etapas de su carrera profesional.
 
¡Muchas gracias!


----------



## zazap

¿Seguro que no es "embauché"?  Lo siento, es el único que se me ocurre.


----------



## Marcelot

No zazap, salvo que el texto esté mal escrito (no creo).

Gracias de todas maneras.


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola
Aquí débauché es peyorativo, significa "que se lo han llevado, quitándosélo a alguién",  un poco como "birlado". Podría ser "ha sido captado" por ej.


----------



## eole6

"débauché" a ici le sens de "embauché" par quelqu'un d'autre : il est "désembauché" au profit d'un concurrent ... donc embauché par ce dernier (la boutique de la place Vendôme).


----------



## eole6

... mais ce n'est pas péjoratif : c'est plutôt une reconnaissance de son mérite par un concurrent.


----------



## yserien

Siempre creí que "débauche" era juerga, derroche. Y débauché la persona que lo ejecutaba, golfo,crápula,derrochador....ahora resulta que embaucher y débaucher son casi sinónimos....(Qué alguien me aclare algo,gracias)


----------



## eole6

Oui, "débauché" a les deux sens en français : "jouisseur" et "ré-embauché" par un concurrent (en payant plus cher). Ici il s'agit du deuxième sens.


----------



## yserien

eole6 said:


> Oui, "débauché" a les deux sens en français : "jouisseur" et "ré-embauché" par un concurrent (en payant plus cher). Ici il s'agit du deuxième sens.


Désolé cher ami ; mon point de référence, répère, le dico Le Trésor, n'indique le 2ème sens de débauché. Je ne doute pas de ce que tu assures mais en ce moment je suis fourré jusqu'au cou dans les pommes. Si le dico dit une chose et la rue autre je suis perdu......(Excuse mon baratin, excusez tous)


----------



## papyzen

Je suis d'accord avec le 2e sens que cite Eole6.

Voir http://www.lentreprise.com/3/3/4/article/921.html


----------



## zazap

eole6 said:


> "débauché" a ici le sens de "embauché" par quelqu'un d'autre : il est "désembauché" au profit d'un concurrent ... donc embauché par ce dernier (la boutique de la place Vendôme).


Je ne connaissais pas cet usage de "débaucher", merci pour l'info.


----------



## yserien

Je m'excuse ; j'ai consulté d'autres dictionnaires de la langue et vous avez raison: J'accepte,donc, le 2ème sens.


----------



## Marcelot

Oui yserien, je l'avais déjà entendu dans le sens dont parle eol6, c'est pour cela que j'ai demandé de l'aide.
Ce n'est pas un synonyne d'embaucher, il y a une nuance comme nos amis ont dit. Dans mon texte, il était tellement bon dans son métier qu'on lui a proposé un meilleur travail ailleurs.

*MERCI À TOUS !*


----------



## GURB

Hola marcelot
En este segundo sentido, tras consultar  mis apuntes:
*débauchage de personnel* (embauche par concurrent)=* contratación desleal.*
Quizás lo puedas adaptar.


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

En el lenguaje de "a pie", diríamos que ha sido "recuperado" por tal empresa.

Me gusta la propuesta de Gurb, me parece ideal. Pero, ¿cómo adapatarla a un verbo? Veo complicado emplearlo en la frase que nos proponen. ¿no?

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

_captado_, propuesto por Iglesia me parece perfecto.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Marcelot

*Sí, ¡muchas gracias!*


----------



## zarza8

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​
Bonjour!

Je suis en train de traduire un texte sur les excellentes notes obtenues par les élèves de Quimper et j'ai lu une phrase qui n'a pas de sens pour moi dans ce contexte. Je l'ai lue et relue, mais je ne la comprends pas.

L'inspecteur de l'académie parle de la "guerre" entre les établissements publics et privés et dit qu'elle est inéxistante à Quimper: "Il n'y a pas de guerre scolaire, mais plutôt une saine émulation entre les uns et les autres. _*Il est loin le temps où l'on allait débaucherles meilleurs éléments jusqu'au domicile des parents". 
*_

C'est le passage en italique que je ne comprends pas.

Merci d'avance.

*Note de modération*:
Indiquer ses sources est obligatoire, norme 3:
http://www.lepoint.fr/villes/l-exception-quimperoise-23-09-2010-1242890_27.php


----------



## fredinmad

Bonsoir,
Il existe déjà un article sur cette acception de "débaucher" (traduction proposée: "captar")
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=491845Gracias, Fredinmad, los hilos han sido unidos. 
Gévy (moderadora)

Cette acception est souvent utilisée dans le contexte du marché du travail. En l'occurrence, cela signifie que les établissements publics contactaient les familles des meilleurs élèves des établissements privés (ou inversement) pour essayer de les "voler".


----------



## chustacru

Hola. Propongo también para esta acepción el término 'fichar', tal y como recoge la acepción nº 5 del DRAE. Me lo he encontrado en una frase que dice _ils débauchent chez l’autre les meilleurs éléments, ouvriers ou employés_ aludiendo a dos empresas que se hacen la competencia y que se quitan los trabajadores unos a otros.


----------



## Nircolartor

*Nueva pregunta*​

Buenas noches a todos, busco ayuda en esta frase sacada de una publicación sobre fútbol:
_
Quand tous les puissants lutteront à armes égales, le Paris _(el club de fútbol) _qatari pourra espérer *débaucher *un Messi, un Neymar ou un Cristiano Ronaldo.
_
Creo que se refiere a adquirir o comprar un gran jugador, pero no estoy seguro de que verbo poner en lugar de _débaucher_.

¡Gracias!


----------



## Josselyn

hola
pienso que débaucher equivale aquí a contratar
Josselyn


----------



## mesie

Débaucher se usa en francés para la acción de "robarse" o "sonsacar" (se diría en AmLat) a una persona de una organización para llevarla a trabajar a otra - por ejemplo un ejecutivo de una empresa.


----------

